# Tannery?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Does anyone know if there are any tanneries in the Leiria/Coimbra etc areas please?

I've got a friend who wants to buy some tanned skins for leatherwork.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Normally goats skins for sale at Vila Nova de Poiares on market days on main street
This is Portugals premier tannery not far from Porto Airport Curtume Ibéria, S.A.
another Curtumes Boaventura south of you at Alcanena
and many more if you want to do a search Curtumes is Tannery, also many sofa makers, shoes makers around who might well sell offcuts etc Kyaia (Fly shoes) have factories at Guimares & Paredes de Coura, Mephisto factory near Chafe


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Great thanks........


----------

